# DFWAPC November meeting



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The meeting will be held on Saturday, November 19-th, at 1PM.

If you're interested in attending and need the details send an email to:

[email protected]

See you there!

--Nikolay


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

TOPIC 
How to grow and store aquatic plants in an emersed setup.

In other words...
How to manage your bucket??????


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I am not a member but would like to attend. Is it possible?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Milalic, 

Yes please come to the meeting. Bring a friend too 

Bill,

Maybe you like some of us know how unmanageable buckets get if you leave them alone... Bucket management is very important!
hehe

--Nikolay


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Cool...i will try my best to go. Nopt sure if I will be able to get a friend...


----------



## Lyquidphyre (Jun 21, 2005)

Since the meeting is near Denton, Im thinking about coming.. I was wondering if I could bring my C02 canister because I think it has a leak. I will fill it up and it lasts about a week or so and Im not sure whats wrong with it. If I brought it, would anyone be able to help me out?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Liquidphyre,

Yes bring the CO2 contraption. Ricky will check it for leaks using his special secret formula of chemicals (soap and water actually).

--Nikolay


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

You might need to wrap your threads with Tephlon tape.


----------



## Lyquidphyre (Jun 21, 2005)

Should I have it filled when I bring it? It's empty right now because it keeps leaking but I could fill it up before I head over to the meeting


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

yea, definately fill it before coming to the meeting. make it easier for us to diagnose the problem !


----------



## Erin (Feb 18, 2005)

How long do the meetings usually last? I will need to find a sitter for my two youngsters.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Usually we start at 1 - 1:15 and have a "formal" meeting for about 30-45 min., during which there is an interactive presentation, everyone can ask whatever questions they have about the topic. After that we could stay for a short time or up to 2 hours just talking to each other.

--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

David,

If you have extra, could you bring some cherry red shrimp to the meeting I could use them right about now. 

Anyone else that could bring some if you have extra please do so - there are always people that'd gladly take them.

I will bring about 10 different kinds of plants - mainly stem plants.

--Nikolay


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I will see what I can take from all the stuff I have...


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

hey niko,
I forgot about the shrimp! sorry man. I'll have to bring them another time. I'll be bringing lots of stem plants though!!! 

David


----------



## Lyquidphyre (Jun 21, 2005)

david lim said:


> yea, definately fill it before coming to the meeting. make it easier for us to diagnose the problem !


Hopefully the beer barn is open tomorrow at noon so I can fill it up =o)


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice meeting everyone...


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

Lyquidphyre said:


> Hopefully the beer barn is open tomorrow at noon so I can fill it up =o)


Oh, you mean your CO2 tank?


----------

